# GEOLOGIC Column is wrong (part 1)



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

Part 2: GEOLOGIC Column is wrong
Part 3: GEOLOGIC Column is wrong
Part 4: GEOLOGIC Column is wrong
Part 5: GEOLOGIC Column is wrong

http://jariiivanainen.net/theageoftheearth5.html
GEOLOGICAL DATING
_ 

Almost as important as radioactive dating is dating by means of geological strata and leading fossils. This method is based on the fact that the history of the Earth has been divided into a group of long geological periods (Precambrian, Cambrian, Ordovician, Silurian, Devon, Mississippi, Pennsylvania, Perm, Triassic, Jurassic, Cretaceous, Tertiary, Quaternary), and that we should find the corresponding strata in the same order from nature. The length of the periods can vary from millions of years up to hundreds of millions of years. The following three issues are the basic presuppositions of this method:


1. Firstly, slowly and over the course of millions of years, strata has formed and accumulated on top of each other. The lowest of this strata can be up to tens or hundreds of millions of years older than the more recent top strata.

2. Secondly, there are special fossils or leading fossils that, at their time, were very rife. A geological time scale or a so-called geological column has also been compiled of these leading fossils, and this column should show us when they have existed.


   If a normal layperson was to find a trilobite in any given place, according to this principle, the fossil must be at least 200 million years old, because the trilobite is thought to have become extinct back then.

   When dinosaur bones are found from a stratum, both the bones and the stratum should always be at least 65–120 million years old, as the general idea is that dinosaurs lived during that period of time.

   Correspondingly, according to the same principle, if a stratum includes human fossils, it cannot be more than a few million years old, because it is assumed that people have lived on Earth for this period of time.


3. Thirdly, when fossils are found in strata, they should always be in the order of the more primitive and older organisms further down. This is believed to indicate how life has evolved from the primitive forms to the current forms._

WHY THE GEOLOGICAL TIME CHART IS WRONG?

_It, that the geological time chart with its hundreds of millions of years is badly wrong, appears in many factors. In schoolbooks problems being connected with it is brought out seldom but the matter is presented as a scientific truth. But in fact this chart, drawn up in the 1900th, is far from the truth and practical observations in the nature. For instance, the next factors are problematic:

The age of the oldest strata. If the geological time chart with its hundreds of millions of years is true, it means that the oldest geological periods should be hundreds of millions of years old. For example, Precambrian period had to be 4600-600, Cambrian period 600-490 and Carboniferous period 350-290 millions years ago.
A surprising observation is, however, that from fossils of this oldest strata have been found radiocarbon that should not appear at all in them, because they are so old. For as the half-life of radiocarbon is only 5600 years, it is clear that it cannot appear at all in samples of which age is millions of years. It is an impossibility.
However, the fact is that radiocarbon appears in many fossils and in coal-, peat-, and oil deposits, which have been regarded as tens or hundreds of millions years old. (Also graphite and anthracite that should be “hundreds of millions years old” have got in measurements the age of 40 000 – 60 000 years, [Junker, R., Scherer, S., ”Entstehung und Geschichte der Lebewesen”, Weyel Biologie, 1988, s. 160). It means that this strata with their fossils cannot be millions or hundreds of millions years old but at most tens of thousands of years. Appearing of radiocarbon makes the long periods impossible.
The next citation indicates well how the age of the oldest strata is in reality measured only in thousands of years because of radiocarbon appearing in them. As it appears repeatedly even in fossils of the Cambrian period, the long periods of the geological time chart cannot be true:

… The new technology improved exactness of measurements between carbon-14 and carbon-12. Before it was possible to measure a content that was about a per cent of the present carbon-14-content. AMS made possible to measure a content that was about 0,001 per cent of the present carbon. Theoretically this lengthened the action-area of carbon-14-method from 40 000 years to about 90 000 years. Like this it was wished to measure much older samples. However, they who wished this met something surprising.
Doctor John Baumgardner, one of the researchers of the RATE-group, states that “a great surprise was that it was not found any fossil material, in which there would have been so little (radiocarbon) than 0.001 per cent of the modern value!” 23 This means that carbon-14-atoms can be found even from the fossils of the Cambrian period, which the researchers regard as 600 millions years old.
Baumgardner gives an incredible example of the matter.

If we begin from the pure carbon-14-amount of the noticeable universe, so after 1,5 million years (a little part of the whole time of evolutionism) there should not be left any carbon-14-atom!. However, it is found routinely 14C/12C-proportions that is class of 0,1 – 0,5 % in the present – a hundred times bigger than the expression boundary of the AMS-method – samples that should be tens or hundreds of millions years old. This is a big problem to an uniformaristic viewpoint (the time scale of evolution). 24

Baumgardner sent also a diamond to a carbon-14-laboratory for a measurement. This has been done never before, because the measurement would be regarded as fully absurd – as sheer madness. Diamond that has been formed deep in the Precambrian rocks of the Earth is as old as the Earth oneself. Furthermore, the linkages of diamond’s crystal are very strong, so the biological contamination cannot get into a diamond. Therefore, it was thought that it is useless to determine the age of a diamond with carbon-14-method. The measurement report of the laboratory arrived: The diamond was about 58 000 years old! (25)

Deficiencies in strata. A view that easily appears in textbooks is that we can find perfect geological stratographic sequences around the Earth, in which all strata of the geological time chart are perfectly in line on top of each other. It should be like this if the supposed evolution during millions and billions of years were true.
The fact is, however: perfect geological stratographic sequences have not been found anywhere, only fractions of them have been found. In between this strata, periods of "tens of millions" or "hundreds of millions” years are often missing and in the famous Grand Canyon, for example – which is often used as a perfect example – only five of the twelve most important strata have been found. The geological chart there, as elsewhere, is incomplete and does not correspond to the view presented in books. The perfect stratographic sequence is so reality only on a piece of paper and in textbooks but not in nature. It is exceptional if even three or four strata of twelve (or thirteen) are on top of each other.
Furthermore, it is good to note that the geological chart was originally drawn up on a very small area that does not correspond to other parts on the Earth. It together with the deficiencies of strata makes using of the chart problematic:

A student, when first encountering this chart, naturally believes that geologists have found the different rock strata in the correct order in one cycle where each stratum follows the former in a regular order, and all of these in a place where the rock has been formed in the way indicated on the chart. But nothing is further away from the truth: no series of the sort has been found anywhere on the Earth. (26)

The history of the normal distribution of the Earth's crust was created in Central and Western Europe. German mineralogist Abraham Gottlob Werner (1749–1817) can be deemed as the initiator of this distribution. However, it is clear that the order of the strata on the Earth created by Werner is untrue in most parts of the world, and actually, it does not fitted in anywhere. He constructed a theory concerning the entire Earth, based on research on a small area only. However, there are mountains only a few kilometres from his home that, based on their formation, are in total conflict with his dogma.
One must truly wonder how researchers of our time have without bias adopted these hypotheses that are almost 200 years old. (…) The artificial division of the entire history of the Earth into a series of long-term geological periods is more than dubious. If this theory were true, long periods of time must have passed in some places on the Earth without any signs of erosion or strata. There are cases where the so-called more recent strata is located immediately on top of the older ones. (27)

Disorder in strata. In addition to the strata are a detective around the Earth, they also appear in disorder or against the geological time chart. In other words, it means that the strata, which has been regarded as the oldest, are on the uppermost, while younger strata has been found under them. Such inconsistencies appear around the Earth, which indicates the faultiness of the geological time chart. Next some examples:

- Precambrian and Cambrian strata that should include the lowest and simplest forms of life are located on the uppermost layers in many areas on the Earth. According to the evolutionary view, they should be millions of years old.

- Fossil species, such as ammonites, have been found on mountain slopes at an altitude of several kilometres. These fossils should have lived in the earliest times and thus be – according to the geological order – at the bottom. Nevertheless, they have been found in the topmost layers on mountain slopes, in other words, in a totally wrong place from the point of view of the geological chart.

- In the salt ridges of Pakistan, the main parts of a mountain are Cambrian ("500 million years old"), but under these layers there are Tertiary strata (“less than 60 million years old”).

- Rocks from the Tertiary period have been found in the Alps on the peak of Mt. Muthen (less than 60 million years old) under rocks from the Triassic period (200 million years old). Also, in the mountains of Switzerland to the east of Lake Lucerne, a stratum of the Cretaceous period is on the top. Below this stratum there is limestone from the Jurassic period and at the bottom Tertiary rocks, even though these should be on top of the others.

- In Glacier National Park in North America, there is Precambrian limestone ("1,000 million years old") on top of a slate formation from the Cretaceous period (“100 million years old”).

The next citations refer also to the same issue or disorder in strata. They indicate that around the world it can be found places, in which old and young strata is in reverse order or against the geological time chart. They indicate that the order of the geological time chart is true only on a paper but not in nature:

Any stratum of a certain era can rest on top of any other stratum belonging to the entire series below it – a Carbon stratum on top of an archaic Silurian or Devonian stratum; and a Jurassic, Cretaceous or Tertiary stratum on top of older ones with no strata in between. Quaternary strata in America is often on top of archaic rocks, in other cases on top of Silurian or Devonian rocks; in some cases on top of a Cretaceous or a Tertiary stratum. (Researcher James D. Dana in his book Manual of Geology p. 899) (28)

When a geologist finds strata so that the one dubbed the oldest is on the top, we must forgive him if he is not sure whether he is standing on his head or not. There are extensive areas in South Alberta, a national park in the United States, Canada, Germany, Russia, and in the Alps where the order of the strata is quite the opposite and also in many other places the strata is quite disorderly. (Sir Archibald Geikie, the former leader of the British Geological Research Society) (29)_


Polystrate fossils contradicts official tale. That means basically "millions of years" SCALE it's totally wrong.










https://preachrr.wordpress.com/2010/04/01/polystrate-fossils-prove-the-flood/











_There are places where tree trunks have become fossilized while extending through several layers of strata.  They are called polystrate fossils.  If these layers were deposited by sedimentation over millions of years, as evolution teaches, then the wood should have deteriorated long before the next layer was formed._

https://www.conservapedia.com/Polystrate_fossil








https://viztvdocumentaryfilms.com/why-evolution-is-stupid-kent-hovind/

The geologic columns don’t exist. The geologic column idea was made up in the early 1800’s, before the technology existed to conduct aging experiments, the age of the geologic columns were created out of thin air with no evidence.
*Circular Reasoning: Strata are dated by the fossils, then fossils are dated by the strata.*
Petrified trees have been found standing up through multiple rock layers.
It only takes a few years for trees to petrify. Petrification can be achieved in a laboratory in less than 24 hours.
The flood of Noah is used as an explanation for the rapid burial of polystrate trees by multiple rock layers.
Carbon dating is unreliable for more than a few years.
Petrified Forest and human foot track petrified in mud since "millions of years ago"










Living matter has been carbon dated to be thousands of years old.
The carbon date of your foot and your hand may be different.
Lava from a volcano eruption in Hawaii in 1959 was carbon dated to be 8.5 million years old.
In 1770 the earth was 70,000 years old.
In 1905 the official age of the earth was 2 billion years old.
In 1969 the official age of the earth and the moon was 3.5 billion years old.
Today, the earth is 4.6 billion years old, officially. She ages fast, at the rate of 40 years per minute.
Charles Darwin’s evolution theory was based on racism. Charles Darwin’s family profited from slavery. Evolution was the farm that grew the white superiority idea which was the basis for Hitler’s justification for killing Jews.
Dinosaurs aren’t birds and never have been.
Dinosaurs have always been referred to as dragons, up until about 100 years ago.
God doesn’t believe in atheists.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 24, 2021)

Archaeologists came up with the idea of "stratigraphic folding" to explain why the strata are so frequently out of order. According to them, upheavals in the earth have caused the rock layers to be lifted and folded over onto themselves. Can layers of solid rock be bent like rubber? Well I guess if you have enough time, heat, and pressure, any sort of miracle is possible in science.


----------

